# What's your shaving setup?



## pukematrixx

Manual or electric? If Manual, which razor, which shaving soap/creme, etc.


----------



## Bertelsen

If I am in a hurry:

Mercur 34 HD
Muhle Classic Silver Tip
Proraso pre, Proraso soap and Proraso post. 

If I am taking my time (around 30 minutes) 

First up its Kyles Prep with Truefitt and Hill LSS
Then its Truefitt and Hills shave oil, let it linger in the face for 30 secs 
Then its Truefitt and Hill LSS again. 

Using a straight razor from Thiers Issard, and a random badger.


----------



## James Haury

Sometimes I use an electric shaver to knock down my beard a bit when it gets too long then I shave using razor with soap and shaving cream from a tube.sometimes a razor and Barbasol.


----------



## rac

hi
old gillette super speed ,or a merker slant,derby blades,soap brush , boar and soap stick ,any .used a de razor when young ,gave up early twenties ,started to use a electric for 20+years .now back to razor blade type ,closer shave and like all the messing about with the items. rac.


----------



## mr00jimbo

Merkur DE with Astra blades and a badger hair brush. For cream I use Nivea or Truefitt & Hill and for aftershave Baxter of California or Proraso.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Boker Damascus Stainless Straight Razor
Synthetic Badger Brush
Anthony Logistics Pre-Shave Oil
Anthony Logistics Shaving Creme
Anthony Logistics After Shave Balm

For those days I am rushed for time, I use a Gillette Fusion razor.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi
Shaving for me has turned from a chore to pleasure since i started with the de razor about a month ago!
Merkur 34HD (Merkur vision 2000 on it's way)
Omega badger brush
Crabtree & Evelyn soap
Floïd Genuine or Blue aftershave
Paul


----------



## Griffin2008

electric with a panasonic shaver.


----------



## Skippy4000

Very relevant thread for this forum. Surprised it's dead.


----------



## Nakmuay

Shepperdw said:


> Very relevant thread for this forum. Surprised it's dead.


Resurrect it! 

I have a collection of German straight razors, 2 DE safety razors (Merkur & Feather), & le piece de resistance... an Iwasaki carbon steel Kamisori (japanese straight razor), the dog's whatsits

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Nakmuay

Oh.. it's late, maybe you were being ironic (although there are plenty of threads asking about other hobbies)

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Medphred

Wow - revived from the dead.

Just got into DE shaving this summer. So far my set up is:

American Crew preshave oil
Prorazo shave cream
Merkur 23c razor
Merkur & Bic DE blades (will try Feathers once my technique is down)

Happy I made the switch from cartridge shaving ... a lot better shave with DE blades.


----------



## johnr41a

<----------- Don't shave very often....


----------



## Kittysafe

The thread died because there's a longer one in The Cafe...

On my way to a straight razor, pitstopped for now at the...

Merkur Futur Double Edge Safety Razor #700 + 5 Free DE Razor Blades
with badger brush and Geo F. Trumper Limes Shaving Soap in Wooden Bowl

I love it, I know I'm being more eco friendly, friendlier to me, animals, environment
and we recapture the simple, artistic process in life so many take for granted, 
replacing art and health for convenience.


----------



## Nakmuay

Kittysafe said:


> The thread died because there's a longer one in The Cafe...
> 
> On my way to a straight razor, pitstopped for now at the...
> 
> Merkur Futur Double Edge Safety Razor #700 + 5 Free DE Razor Blades
> with badger brush and Geo F. Trumper Limes Shaving Soap in Wooden Bowl
> 
> I love it, I know I'm being more eco friendly, friendlier to me, animals, environment
> and we recapture the simple, artistic process in life so many take for granted,
> replacing art and health for convenience.


The Futur is a great razor (can be a little aggressive at times depending on where you set it at) & of the three newer Merkur models (Progress, Futur, Vision) it wins hands down.

I was using it regularly until I got the Feather DE version in SS which is AMAZING (takes a bit to get the angle right otherwise it can seem a little soft.

Maybe you'll sail on past the regular straights & the end of the line will be a Kamisori (Japanese straight). I use mine almost exclusively now & love it. It only has one bevel unlike a western straight, but no scales to get in the way, & if carbon steel will stay wickedly sharp for longer 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## little big feather

I love the Feather DE with an Astra or Feather blade.


----------



## Nakmuay

little big feather said:


> I love the Feather DE with an Astra or Feather blade.


:thumbup: It's like butter!

If I were to use a watch analogy, it's a Grand Seiko... the finish & craftsmanship is beautiful, and the knurling on the handle is the best I've seen.

I know a lot of folks have complained it's not aggressive enough, but I think they're trying to shave with it like an aggressive razor. Instead of getting the right angle & letting the razor do the work. I do my head with it too, slap on a bit of Bay Rum 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kittysafe

Can you link that feather razor from amazon perhaps to check out? Thanks!


----------



## scuttle

A Merkur Slant - places the blade at an angle to the hairs, getting a lot of the advantages of a straight razor while staying with a DE. Blue "Lab" Personas. Nanny's Lavendar Soap - quite possibly the best in the world; it out-cushions Wool Fat soap and is less fussy about wtaer hardness. Nanny is a research chemist, so this is serious soap:

Nanny's Silly Soap Company

The Lavendar is supposed to smell just like Martin de Candre, but I've always been to cheap try that one. It's a masculine, slightly medicinal lavendar - a sort of nineteenth century pharmacy smell.


----------



## Nakmuay

Kittysafe said:


> Can you link that feather razor from amazon perhaps to check out? Thanks!


This is the one I have, but think it's only available from Classicshaving (I got mine from them & couldn't find it anywhere else)

http://int.classicshaving.com/feath...=new_intl&___from_store=new_intl#.UivAn5FE3Fo

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Monocrom

The only thing electric shavers do is massage the whiskers on my face.

Currently a Rite-Aid brand multi-bladed razor that has replaceable cartridges. It's Lime-green and black combination looks silly, but it works very well and the razor along with replacement cartridges is significantly less expensive than the ones from the Big Name companies. Over the course of a few years, that difference in price really adds up. Plus, no one is going to see your lime-green and black razor; so the results are what count. A good close shave. That's it. (Yeah, you can only buy new cartridges at Rite-Aid stores. But that's an easy fix. Just buy 2 or 3 packs at a time.) Though it's not that bad since I can easily get about 3 or 4 solid months of use out of each cartridge. And I shave about twice a week. 

No shave-brush. Used to have one. Didn't really find it all that useful. No shave-mug either. I just use Barbasol shave cream. Nothing fancy. Works very well. Cheap too. (For me, on a personal level, it would just be a waste of money to buy those fancy shave gels.) I just use my hands to apply the shave cream on my face. Sometimes I drip a few drops of water onto the cream to thin it out just a bit before applying to my face. If I'm hitting the shower right after shaving, that's it. Otherwise I finish off with some After-Shave balm. No brand in particular. Once again, I try to avoid the expensive stuff.

So that's it ... Razor, cream, balm. Uber utilitarian.


----------



## Matt C

Braun electric. Nothing fancy. Works like a charm.


----------



## Nakmuay

scuttle said:


> A Merkur Slant - places the blade at an angle to the hairs, getting a lot of the advantages of a straight razor while staying with a DE. Blue "Lab" Personas. Nanny's Lavendar Soap - quite possibly the best in the world; it out-cushions Wool Fat soap and is less fussy about wtaer hardness. Nanny is a research chemist, so this is serious soap:
> 
> Nanny's Silly Soap Company
> 
> The Lavendar is supposed to smell just like Martin de Candre, but I've always been to cheap try that one. It's a masculine, slightly medicinal lavendar - a sort of nineteenth century pharmacy smell.


Do you straight shave as well Scuttle? Speaking of 'Scuttles'... ever seen these beauties from Georgetown Pottery? I love mine, keeps your lather warm

http://www.georgetownpottery.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=GTP&Category_Code=Shaving

Always wanted to give Mitchells Wool Fat a go but now you've got me intrigued... going to have to try Nanny's - till now I've bought my soaps from Colleen at 'The Gentlemans Quarter" (they do one called "Leatherneck" that is really nice, as is the Bay Rum).

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Chris Hughes

I switch back and forth between two DE razors. My default is a Merkur Progress adjustable. I've been using this DE for about three years. My second razor is my late dad's Gillette Fat Boy. I love it because it was my dad's, but the Progress gives a better shave.


----------



## GarGuy

Current set-up:

Vintage "Cowboy" slant DE paired with an iKon bulldog handle
Turkish horsehair #6 brush
Feather or Polsilver SI blades
Palmolive shave cream or Mitchel's Wool Fat Soap (was La Toja but TSA confiscated it on my last trip)
Floid Vigoroso or La Toja aftershave


----------



## ACace1

Ditto. Braun Series 5 550cc-4 for the close stuff, Braun cruZer5 for keeping the beard orderly.

Used to use brush, soap, straight razor, and a Wahl trimmer before discovering the Series 5 left me with Zero ingrown hairs everytime.



Matt C said:


> Braun electric. Nothing fancy. Works like a charm.


----------



## Memphis1

lol


----------



## OrangeSport

I mainly use a Muhle R41 (have a few: Standard, Grande and Rose Gold), but also have a couple of birth year Gillettes and some small travel razors. 

I like to experiment with soaps and creams, but always have some tubs of TOBS cream around and some Palmolive soap sticks too. Great for when I am away from home.


----------



## Kittysafe

Royall Lyme aftershave.
Merkur Futur shaver
Astra blades
Soap bowl, wooden
Bristle Brush


----------



## Haddock

Never usually shave. I trim my '3 day' beard. (is that correct English????) With a Philips beard trimmer. Every 3 days or so. I loathe shaving.


----------



## Gozer

Haddock said:


> Never usually shave. I trim my '3 day' beard. (is that correct English????) With a Philips beard trimmer. Every 3 days or so. I loathe shaving.


Same here. Luckily I don't have a job that requires shaving so I'm free to be a fuzzy as I wish. I usually shave once a week with an electric trimmer during late Spring to early Fall and once a month or less during the winter.


----------



## MusicPDX

An old gilette with disposable blades, the last of which I have been using for way too long.


----------



## Buzz

My normal shave:

After a shower, make lather with Edwin Jagger badger brush and Crabtree & Evelyn West Indian lime soap and I use a Gillette mk 3 razor or fusian and afterwards always follow up with Nivea aftershave balm.


----------



## elyk nordneg

Merkur 38C and tons of Proraso products.


----------



## armybuck041

Sea Spice Soap, Silver Tip Badger Brush, Merkur Futur DE with Derby Extra Blades. I follow up with Clinique for Men Scruffing Solution and Cooling Balm. If i'm travelling I use a Merkur Long Handle DE and the Proraso Soap and Pre-Shave lotion as it all packs up neatly. 

Derby blades are great. They're a nice middle of the road blade that you can get very cheap on Ebay. I'll usually keep them for a max of 4 shaves.

I was looking at my old Gillette Sensor handles the other day and finally pitched them. Going to DE razors took some time getting used to, but its worth it in the end.


----------



## woodsworth

EJ DE89L / feather blades / prorarso pre shave / taylor of old bond street sandalwood soap (or D.R. Harris Marlborough) / and finish it off with a swipe from the alum block. 

Then the aftershave which varies


----------



## Harlz

Proraso preshave, Proraso white, Edwin jagger super badger, weishi De and a Mach 3. The Gillette goes great with bathe proper prep. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135

Currently just using a Mach 3 Turbo with Palmolive shaving cream. Easily gets close enough for me given that I always go against the grain.

However, I want to replace the razor itself with this, gonna ask for it for Xmas:









Razor MD Nickel 69. I reckon it should be heftier than the standard Mach 3 razor and so the weight balance will be more handle-heavy, which does sound better. Also it looks way cooler.


----------



## czarcasm

I've started to let it grow out (it is no-shave November, after all)...

But I have an iKon S3S which isn't quite aggressive enough for me. I prefer the build quality of that razor though, over the Merkur 38C that I sometimes use. I typically use a Rooney brush and some TOBS or Castle Forbes cream. 


Sent from Russia... with love.


----------



## SPaulMac

The most meditative five minutes of my day. I've loved my Mühle Sophist with light horn handle, but the Merkur Vision adjustable has proven to be the finest razor I've ever used (a bit like Grand Seiko vs your Swiss brand of choice). Other than that:

Proraso pre-shave cream
Proraso shave cream
Vulfix brush
"Buffalo" horn palm bowl sold by Chicago's Merz Apothecary
Derby blades (even with the occasional dud, they come to $.08 a blade purchased in bulk)


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

Razors: Gillette Slim Adjustable, Gillette super speed with red pack Israeli personas, or a CJB kamisori style with feather AC blades
Brush: one of two reknotted, one of those being an old ever ready, and a new omega badger
Soaps/Creams: Cella, CO Bigelow, Art of Shaving Sandalwood in a wooden bowl, and a puck of Province Sante. 
Aftershave: cheap non-alcoholic Nivea from CVS. 

Did somebody say pictures?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Monocrom

I use the same aftershave from CVS.

Surprisingly good, especially for the low price.


----------



## Kittysafe

Hey people who shave, if you switch to a Safety Razor, you can buy razor blades from Derby or Astra in bulk, like 100 blades that will last you a lifetime, for 8 cents a blade. I bought a small box for like $10 for 100 blades... while people are paying $15 for 4 or 6 or so blades, it's insanitage...

It's also more environmentally friendly to switch from Gillette products, and shaving creams under pressure, etc... all these products will last me 5 years maybe and longer, the soap I can buy refills for...

*Here's what I use: (Amazon)*

100 Astra Superior Premium Platinum Double Edge Safety Razor Blades
Amazon.com: 100 Astra Superior Premium Platinum Double Edge Safety Razor Blades: Beauty
*$10*

Geo F. Trumper Limes Shaving Soap in Wooden Bowl
Amazon.com: Geo F. Trumper Limes Shaving Soap in Wooden Bowl: Health & Personal Care
*$32*

Edwin Jagger 1ej946sds Traditional English Best Badger Hair Shaving Brush Faux Ebony Medium With Drip Stand, Black, Medium 
Amazon.com: Edwin Jagger 1ej946sds Traditional English Best Badger Hair Shaving Brush Faux Ebony Medium With Drip Stand, Black, Medium: Health & Personal Care
*$50

*Merkur Futur Double Edge Safety Razor #700 + 5 Free DE Razor Blades
Amazon.com: Merkur Futur Double Edge Safety Razor #700 + 5 Free DE Razor Blades: Electronics
*$80*


----------



## Monocrom

Sorry, but I find a certain business practice that Gillette engages in so heinous that I haven't bought any of their products in years.


----------



## Kittysafe

That was kind of my point. Gillette owned by Proctor and Gamble are the worst offenders of animal testing, which is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Monocrom

Honestly, nothing to do with the environment. When I used to buy their products, I learned that one of their multi-bladed heads could easily last 3 even 4 months worth of shaves before it got terribly dull. Seriously, one pack of replacement heads easily lasted me a year.


----------



## Kittysafe

I'm just saying I brought them up not as a suggestion but as a company to avoid.


----------



## mystrymaster

Dollar shave club middle plan, best 6 bucks a month. 



Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

Kittysafe said:


> I'm just saying I brought them up not as a suggestion but as a company to avoid.


Oh I definitely agree with you there.


----------



## cadeallaw

Brush: Edwin Jagger Super Badger (love it)
Creme: Geo F. Trumper violet (or Limes) shaving cream

by the way....
Badger & Blade bestowed the Sinn U1 'Watch of the Year' honors
http://www.badgerandblade.com/2014-awards-watches/


----------



## trendzmania

I have manual shaving set up
Gillette :- Razor
Gillette:- Shaving Foam
Old Spice:- After Shaving Lotion


----------



## Roy_Drage

Hi guys, it looks like I'm in good company. I've not seen very many pics so thought I would share on of my favourite set ups.

The razor is a Gillete Fat Boy with a custom Badger brush and good quality cream and blade, I have a nice selection of both vintage and modern Razors and a few nice brushes and soaps/ creams.


----------



## Trel

Wet shaving is something that it's far too easy to geek-out over.

I went through dozens of different razors/blades of various types and brands and eras, dozens of different soaps, brushes, etc etc. before I finally settled on these.

Razors:
- Fatip Piccolo razor with Astra Platinum blades.
- 1906 Gem Junior Bar with Gem PTFE-coated stainless blades
Brush
- Omega Professional boar bristle
Soap
- P.160 (I hoarded this stuff when I found out it was discontinued)
Aftershape
- Floid Vigoroso
- Thayer's witch hazel with 444 balm (if I don't want to smell like aftershave)


----------



## jkpa

$35 machine. Use for hair and facial hair. No add-ons, just shave it all every two weeks or so. Don't remember the feeling of shaving cream on my face and haven't had a baby-face shave in 15 years. According to the wife, a totally clean shaven face would make me look like I'm 20 so I'm saving that for when I turn 40.


----------



## Roy_Drage

Trel said:


> Wet shaving is something that it's far too easy to geek-out over.
> 
> I went through dozens of different razors/blades of various types and brands and eras, dozens of different soaps, brushes, etc etc. before I finally settled on these.
> 
> Razors:
> - Fatip Piccolo razor with Astra Platinum blades.
> - 1906 Gem Junior Bar with Gem PTFE-coated stainless blades
> Brush
> - Omega Professional boar bristle
> Soap
> - P.160 (I hoarded this stuff when I found out it was discontinued)
> Aftershape
> - Floid Vigoroso
> - Thayer's witch hazel with 444 balm (if I don't want to smell like aftershave)


Great choices. I've tired them all with the exception of the P160, I really like the Floid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mummer43

Merkur 34c
Edwin Jagger Best Badger
Taylor of Old Bond Street Cream
Mens Shaving Products | Mens Shaving Gifts | Taylor of Old Bond Street


----------



## Heinz

Recently re-discovered the brush and soap. Proraso soap with a bristle brush from Caswell-Massey, and C.O. Bigelow Bay Rum lotion. I use a modern multi-blade razor; either a Mach 3, Schick Hydro or ??? I have around at the moment...


----------



## lovebandit

I have found that you can almost shave with a butter knife and soap if you STEAM your beard adequately. That is the key. Of course, I can also understand wanting to be a stylish shaver, LOL...


----------



## Tonysco

Prep:- Shower and Clarin's men's face wash (or Walmart type cheaper option if the clarin's runs out)
Cream:- Bodyshop Macca Root shave cream, used with one of their brushes.
Razor:- Gillette sensor, or Bic disposable (Sensor is a nicer shave, the Bic's are for when i forget to buy new blades)
Post Shave:- Small bit of E45 Cream applied while the face is still wet, makes less go further and a splash of Superdrug aftershave around the lower neck

I've been using this set-up for year with no i'll effects. I understand the appeal of traditional shaving, and especially the cost savings for the other DE razors. I actually have one, a Merkur Barberpole and another, Edwin Jagger, however they just don't have that appeal to me. The soaps & creams, even the cheap ones like Palmolive (50 pence per stick here) are definitely a step up from canned foam and gel.


----------



## heb

After using a multiblade system for a couple of decades, I recently purchased a double edge blade system. These seem to be the latest rage these days. After using the later for 4 or 5 shaves, I went back to the former. In terms of closeness and comfort, the double edge (de) system can't even compare. I only shave every 4 days so a $20 four pack of those Gillette cartridges lasts me about a year.

heb


----------



## Heinz

> I have found that you can almost shave with a butter knife and soap if you STEAM your beard adequately


This is true. Next best after that is to shave straight outta the shower.


----------



## Monocrom

Heinz said:


> This is true. Next best after that is to shave straight outta the shower.


I find that I end up looking like a victim in a Slasher Film if I do that. Shaving before showering works best for me.


----------



## lovebandit

Heinz said:


> This is true. Next best after that is to shave straight outta the shower.


I don't own one but I bet this fogless shower mirror would kick serious whisker ass!

Telescoping Fogless Shower Mirror - Frontgate


----------



## cadeallaw

cadeallaw said:


> Brush: Edwin Jagger Super Badger (love it)
> Cream: Geo F. Trumper violet (or Limes) shaving cream


pic:


----------



## CSG

I do both. If I'm short on time, my Norelco gives me a very decent shave. However, most of my shaving is wet using DE razors. I've got mostly vintage Gillettes and one modern Edwin Jagger. I also have one of their shaving brushes along with a Kent BK4 silver badger, Truefitt & Hill silver badger, and Vulfix 404 mixed. I have a huge variety of soaps and creams but prefer the English creams the best. Like most people my age, I started with wet shaving but moved to electrics once the cartridges took over. I was pleased to learn a few years back the wet shaving with DE razors and brushes (vs. canned foams and gels) had made a big comeback. Never had in interest in using a straight and still don't.


----------



## brentrice1

Gillette fatboy executive, feather blade, Musgo Real Glyce Lime Oil preshave soap, Taylor of Old Bond Street Sandalwood shaving soap, alum bar, pinaud clubman aftershave.


----------



## DBeans27

Merkur safety razor, personna razors, Escali badger hair brush, Proraso shaving soap. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DrLeeDetroit

I'm just getting started at this, but Merkur DE razor, Feather blades, Semogue boar brush, and ToBS Eton College cream is the current setup.


----------



## Alden

Best shaving soap in the whole world, hands down, is *Mitchell's Wool Fat*.

Get a puck and try it out. It's not super thick and creamy like some, but very slick, and the scent is phenomenal (at least it is to me... YMMV).


----------



## Alden

DrLeeDetroit said:


> I'm just getting started at this, but Merkur DE razor, Feather blades, Semogue boar brush, and ToBS Eton College cream is the current setup.


Eton is a nice lemon/lime scent. Try Mr. Taylor's original sometime. It's my favorite TOBS.


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

Usually shave with a safety razor, can't remember the brand though.

I use Feather Razor Blades and Cremo Shaving Cream.


----------



## Seiko_mod

Braun 320. Electric razor shaving a relief it after a razor blade. saving time


----------



## james walters

I use a razor with shaving oil, cream and after shave balm


----------



## Mediocre

Old faithful, Schick Quattro


----------



## SunnyDaze

I use an early 20th century Gillette "Old Type" open comb razor, an Omega stainless steel boar's hair shaving brush (I don't like badger hair), shaving soap (currently Proarso), and Bump Patrol aftershave.

Oh, lots of hot steamy towels and a big porcelain shaving bowl, too.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Ended up using Phillips electric razor due to practicality issues


----------



## Alden

SunnyDaze said:


> I use an early 20th century Gillette "Old Type" open comb razor, an Omega stainless steel boar's hair shaving brush (I don't like badger hair), shaving soap (currently Proarso), and Bump Patrol aftershave.
> 
> Oh, lots of hot steamy towels and a big porcelain shaving bowl, too.


That, gentlemen, is the way to do it.

Alden gives this post his stamp of approval.


----------



## extant

Merkur 42C. Derby ceramic coated blades have proven to be the business if I'm shaving daily or every couple of days at the most, if I need to hack beard, Astra Platinum or Wilkinson Sword. Generic badger brush, local shaving cream of the tube variety. Aftershave balm.

There was a time when I was all about the experience. Somerset's shaving oil to start, Geo F. Trumper's extract of limes... the Skin food, and the shaving cream.... then some Zirh...

Then one day I realised I'm removing hair, not having a mani pedi for my face.


----------



## SunnyDaze

It's a tremendous feeling. I started with a 1947 Gillette Super Speed. Once my technique improved I moved on to a mid 50s Gillette Fat Boy. The next logical step was an open comb. The "Old Type" is extremely aggressive. If you don't take the necessary time to prepare your face and the equipment you're going to be in for a long morning. 

That being said, the ritual induces a state that can be likened to the love child of Ernest Hemingway and a Zen Buddhist monk. Your day comes into focus, you're relaxed, and you feel like a shadow of the man that your grandfather (who mixed buttermilk with tomato juice in Budweiser and shoveled 3 tons of manure before church on Sunday) was in his prime.

If you gentlemen reading this thread have never attempted the process, do yourself a favor, give it an honest go. Do not give up if you don't do very well with it at first. You will be rewarded for your persistence.

PS - One of my best friends is a 7th (Yes, I said 7th) generation barber. Every now and then I'll go in and let him work his magic with the straight razor. A good barber, like a good tailor or good tube amp repairman, is worth his weight in gold.


----------



## SunnyDaze

extant said:


> Then one day I realised I'm removing hair, not having a mani pedi for my face.


I'm very guilty of this! Perhaps one day I'll wise up!


----------



## extant

SunnyDaze said:


> I'm very guilty of this! Perhaps one day I'll wise up!


I cast no aspersion on you, its something we move on from or stick with. To each their own, but you will likely come to that conclusion in due course, if for no other reason than it leaves you time poor for limited extra payoff.


----------



## durhamcockney

Shaving?

That's for females lady parts to prevent shaving rash when down there.

Men don't shave 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden

I have two straight razors, one from 1926 that I restored to working condition (what a project that was) and one modern one. Using a straight is time consuming and I never got that good at it, so the results were not the best. 

I do much better with my 1962 Gillette Super Speed, or one of my two Merkurs.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Wow, shaving. At this point in my life I would trade the hair lost on my head for hair not lost on my face.
Last week I picked up a shaving set from one of our advertises, HARRY'S.....For a long time I used the disposable razors because the beard has been with me for the past 45 years so why spend for those expensive replacement blades from the big manufacturers.
Using the disposable lasted for three weeks shaving every third day. When my shaving started my Father got me a Badger hair brush from Hoffritz which is still used today.
So, now to the point.....Looking at the Harry's ads attracted me and purchased the least expensive starter set for $15. It came with an Orange handle 3 sets of blades and a container of shave gel that smells great. The first shave was something I never have experience before, the absolute smoothness of the blades.....It was a huh moment. After a month of shaving every third day these german 5 blade cartridges still are so smooth it feels like they'll never get dull.

I heartily recommend Harry's.


----------



## zlocko2002

Gillette Tech
Feather blades
Proraso green soap
Proraso after shave
Several brushes (Semoug boar, King custom badger)








Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasrhee

- Seki Feather AS-D2 razor
- Feather blades
- Lab Series shaving gel
- Lacvert Homme Re:Charge aftershave


----------



## CSG

zlocko2002 said:


> Gillette Tech
> Feather blades
> Proraso green soap
> Proraso after shave
> Several brushes (Semoug boar, King custom badger)
> View attachment 6869050
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


What part does the watch play?


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## zlocko2002

Watch is for measuring pasage of time 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

ZIPPER79 said:


> After a month of shaving every third day these german 5 blade cartridges still are so smooth it feels like they'll never get dull.
> I heartily recommend Harry's.


been wondering about them: they sent a trial offer thing over the holidaz and wondered if it was worth the effort.


----------



## DonQuixote

I use a Gillette trimmer not to keep my stubble... rarely do I shave fully but when I do, badger brush, Bond St. Almond shaving soap and a careful hand.


----------



## kissmywhat

I keep it pretty simple, 1963 Gillette Fat Boy, Feather blades, badger hair brush and some handmade shaving soap from the local craft markets.


----------



## c.hanninen

Edwin Jagger razor, Merkur blades, Tabac soap and Baxter of California balm


----------



## Turkzee

I initially started to wet shave with the safety razors from Muhle. Now I use only the silvertips from those sets with a Feather Straight that is amazing.


----------



## lsuwhodat

Merkur with Green Proaroso


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Early 1800's Sheffield Steel


----------



## ZIPPER79

Harry's razor and shave gel with after shave balm. I have a full beard and shave under it only every other day and the blades from Harry's have lasted two months and still no drag. To start the deal is $15 for a razor handle, 3 cartridge blades and a tube of shave gel. The razor handle comes in 4 colors.


----------



## cadomniel

I have eight straight razors, 1 Kamisori and 2 DE's. usually shave with a DE. I used to use a straight every day


----------



## frankieg

Some combination of the above, used with a stainless steel Above The Tie double edge razor.


----------



## alfbacca

My consistent go to setup is:

Edwin Jagger 89L razor
Red Personna blades
Semogue 620 brush
Mitchell's Wool Fat soap
Proraso or DR Harris Marlborough aftershave


----------



## Da Maui Life

Someone has a razor blade compulsion or perhaps a fetish. 'Frankieg'


----------



## Da Maui Life

View attachment 7546074


SOTD


----------



## laff79

Been straight shaving 2yrs now. I still like to use my Muhle R41 on occasion though. It gives an almost straight-like shave.


----------



## Da Maui Life




----------



## Titan3series

I don't have a razor fetish but have had this Art of Shaving set for maybe 8 years. Brings me joy to use it.


----------



## RoscoP

Electric, so much easier.


----------



## lvt

I haven't much to shave, so usually a disposable Gillette triple blade razor should be fine.

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## sgrysdon

laff79 said:


> Been straight shaving 2yrs now. I still like to use my Muhle R41 on occasion though. It gives an almost straight-like shave.


This is what a real man is all about, wow wonder how long that takes to learn5.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79

Thank you sir! It takes about 2months of straight shaving every other day to really get it down. Problem becomes buying strops and stones to maintain them. Instead of paying someone to sharpen my razors, I learned how to do it myself. Then I started restoring beat up old blades on eBay and selling them at triple what I bought them for. Another fun hobby.


----------



## rMv

Safety razor and Philips Norelco Multigroom


----------



## flyingwatchman

I use a safety razor with store brand shaving gel and Neutrogena post-shave facial lotion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers

I must confess that I have a serious wetshaving addiction. 

My setup varies daily.


----------



## jl2002jk

Taylor of Old Bond Street wet shaving setup, not to expensive and luxurious


----------



## Da Maui Life

Skinny Rogers said:


> I must confess that I have a serious wetshaving addiction.
> 
> My setup varies daily.


I feel you!


----------



## Hamish308

I purchased an Edwin Jagger brush, payed a lot for it. It hasn't been good. Sheds more hair than a damn dog! I'm going to buy a cheap brush, it's got to be better.


----------



## Titan3series

Hamish308 said:


> I purchased an Edwin Jagger brush, payed a lot for it. It hasn't been good. Sheds more hair than a damn dog! I'm going to buy a cheap brush, it's got to be better.


Look at Art of Shaving brushes...I have had one of their brushes for close to 7 years and is still intact, full, and never sheds. Even use it on my cigar cuts.


----------



## mparthas

My setup:
1. Muhle ebony DE (same head as Edwin Jagger DB 89)
2. Muhle Silvertip brush
3. TOBS Jermyn Street/or Avocado/or Eton College/or Proraso Red/ depending on mood.
4. Gilette Silver Blue/or Sharpedge/ or Astra pretty much at random.


----------



## laff79

Larry at whippeddog.com has the best silver tip badger brushes for the money. Check him out.


----------



## Magan

In a rush, I use the Philips SensoTouch 3D. 

But when I got time for myself and only myself, I've got a french set which might be 50 years old and still working perfectly: shaving foam, shaving brush and cut throat. 

I'll post a pic when I can.


----------



## Kluber

Cool thread.

As another suggested it's easy to geek out with all the wet shave stuff out there.

My daily routine is usually

Caties Bubbles LPV (great scent)
Muhle Synthetic Fiber Brush (amazing!)
ATT DE R1 Razor with Astra SP blades
Thayers Witch Hazel (Alc free)
Executive shaving balm.
















And sometimes I go with

Nivea shave cream 
Same brush 
Merkur adjustable Futur
Witch hazel
Nivea or Proraso balm









Haha or some combo of the two... 








Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## lsuwhodat

Merkur 34c and Green Proraso


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluber

Went with a ATT S1 (slant) paired with personna labs. Cream was TOBS sandalwood.









Left my face/neck with a few bumps. Smooth for the shave, but my technique on the slant needs some adjustment.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## SerenityMidwest

Old Fashioned Safety Razor and Art of Shaving Sandalwood, oil, soap, and lotion.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Have a full beard so recently got a Harry's kit and find the products excellent. LOL. the blades last me 4 months because of the small amount of skin shaved. The best $15 invested in shave stuff. I still have the Hoffritz badger hair brush my Dad gave me for my 16th. I'll be 75 in December and want to complain to customer service about the brushes performance......


----------



## Hitlnao

Hyperglide

Amazon.com: King of Shaves Hyperglide System Razor: Beauty


----------



## bwoah

just got started also w harrys. so far so good.


David Woo said:


> been wondering about them: they sent a trial offer thing over the holidaz and wondered if it was worth the effort.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

Ah I love this thread... I have all manner of safety razors, shaving creams/soaps and after shaves. 

Right now my favorite setup is a Merkur Progress with Feather blades, D.R. Harris Marlborough shaving cream and L'Occitane Cade aftershave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophic Mercury

Mercury safety razor and Jack Black Beard Lube


----------



## Boomachucka

Edwin Jagger safety, a big box of Feathers, and various soaps/creams


----------



## d__emerson

Muhle DE safety, Feather blades, Tabac soap, Semogue best badger. If I have time, i may use a vintage straight.

Follow up with Tabac ASB or 4711 ASB. Thinking of moving from 4711 to Aqua de Collonia Bergamotto.


----------



## Da Maui Life

Vintage Gillette 'New' Revamp GunKote color: Antique Brass & Golden Nickel
Custom made brush by Leo Frilot
Soap Commander Renewal soap and balm
Astra blade 

SOTD


----------



## stevens315

Favorite shave set up? Tap a talk won't let me post pictures but a vintage straight, Martin De Candre soap, Simpson CH2 in Manchurian finish off with Floid Blue and a spritz of AdP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnooPPP

I used to shave with a mach 3 turbo. Now beards are in so I just trim with a cheap Phillips electric trimmer


----------



## toomann

Edwin Jagger DE89Lbl razor, Feather razor blades and van der hagen shave soap, silver tip badger brush. Lots of different after shave.


----------



## peire06

Still Gilette Mach 3. Haven't found better for my sensitive skin.


----------



## brioni007

gilette and acqua di parma and proraso


----------



## Lewiston

During the week: Merkur DE - Futur and Vision rotation.
Weekend: Straight razor
Badger brushes - healthy rotation
Soap based on my fancy at the time.
Aftershave & cologne - Bay Rum - another large rotation based on time of year.


----------



## CdnCarat

I'm Asian and for what it's worth, use a Schick Quattro and water . Lightly shave every morning...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason504

Harrys razors are great. I shave my head and face every week. Trust me

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

I've been rocking a beard for about two years now. But before I used to use a vintage Gillette flair tip with an Astra blue blade, a Simpson commodore 2x brush in best badger, and either Taylor's of old bond st sandalwood cream or ingrams menthol, depending on the weather. Although I look better with the beard I do miss shaving sometimes and have been know to later up just for the luxury of it.


----------



## MatJohnson

I couldn't get on with the sandalwood cream you have there Mex, just didn't like the smell.

I'm just moving to straight at the moment. Keep cutting myself though


----------



## pdks

Got to love content linked marketing online ...I open the thread out of curiosity and there at the bottom is an add for high-end shaving gear!

I always go with the latest Gillette product for hardware. Unless I've accidentally slipped behind, it is the Fusion ProGlide now. I do like more upmarket shaving cream ...Neutrogena or L'Oreal are good.


----------



## Heljestrand

Last Sunday in November. Man has this year flown by!!!


----------



## pixnw

How cool there are so many other wet shavers on this forum! I have a collection of mostly Merkur and Parker razors, a variety of fine badger hair brushes and more soaps, creams and oils than I care to admit. I have to say that as of late my favorite cream has been the caffeinated shave cream from Pacific Shaving. It's especially luxurious when combined with their great shaving oil. I mostly use Derby blades these days because they work well for me.


----------



## mountbatten

35mm Shavemac in 2-band silvertip 
Los Angeles Shaving Company BBS1 razor
Acqua di Parma shaving cream and balm


----------



## Daso

Manual Schick Ultra 
E-shave verbena pre-shave oil
Taylor of London Avocado shaving creame
Art of shaving Silver Badger brush
fast as hell ;-)


----------



## Daso

I'm also scared of cutting the hell out of myself with a straight razor. Too rushed in the morning and find that when I have a pro shave, my skin gets irritated from straight razors too


----------



## conkmwc

Old school - manual


----------



## dmash

*MÜHLE for my set
*








*Speick for my soap and aftershave*


----------



## 92redragtop

Depends on the day - I have 4 razors, 6 brushes, and too many soaps and aftershaves, and now curious about colognes. Will likely add a few Penhaligon, Floris, and Creed EdT's and EdP's this year....scored a Tom Ford "Noir" EdP for a steal a few weeks ago.

https://www.instagram.com/92redragtop/

Today's SOTD

Brush: L'Occitane Plisson
Razor: Rockwell 6S (#1 plate)
Blade: Astra Blue
Soap: Extro "Arzachena" Crema da Barba Artigianale (vegan shaving cream)
Post: Extro "Arzachena" EdT AFtershave


----------



## 92redragtop

Another one with gratuitous watch content.


----------



## cadomniel

my straight razors.
My favorite is Robert Williams "The Purist '' I use it the most.
Used to shave with the straight razors everyday but have used Above the Tie M1 and Feather SS DE razors.


----------



## jar

Safety Razors, most often something I bought a half century ago. Looking back over my shoulder I think my mostly Gillette razors have to be the smartest purchases I ever made. Most cost less than $2.00 and some under $1.00 (some free when I bought blades) yet they are all still working just as well as they did back then. My fountain pens run a close second but they have needed more maintenance.


----------



## Lomez

Nice pics! I've tried to keep with straights so many times it's embarrassing. Even bought 2 Harts (for sale now) when they were on sale thinking _it _would finally be the time I stick with it. Nope. Always just go back to my DE. My current set up is:

Weber handled R89 with Muhle Synthetic brush and Tabac in the bowl, been using it for years now.


----------



## itfitzmike

Mercury 34c with feather platinum blades, plisson (l'occitane) brush, TOBS sandalwood.

i have an old thiers-issard straight I had rested which is so sharp you almost shave by looking at it. I use it from time to time.


----------



## watchman1221

Nice pics everyone- thanks for sharing! I'm probably the most boring one here- manual wet shave, Gillette five blade razor, Barbasol. Nice and simple


----------



## Want_Bourbon

I've got a double-edge, something from Amazon in the $25 range that I've used for a couple of years, a shave oil made by a local barber here, A few Taylor of Old Bond Street creams (tried a ton of creams and soaps, and TOBS has always given me the best result), and witch hazel in lieu of aftershave. Currently I'm using Personna Israeli Reds, but I also like Astras and Sharks.


----------



## Blackranger3d

https://www.harrys.com/

Love the blades in the mail, and good product.


----------



## nam2212

I have super sensitive skin and the only thing I have found that doesn't tear up my face is an older model Panasonic electric razor. I bought 2 of the same one for when the first wears out.


----------



## kjelldb

nam2212 said:


> I have super sensitive skin and the only thing I have found that doesn't tear up my face is an older model Panasonic electric razor. I bought 2 of the same one for when the first wears out.


Braun 7 series works great for me.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## jar

*GEM Damaskeene made in 1919*


----------



## Kronos13

Been shaving with Geo F. Trumper for 9 months now and I will never go back. Each tub lasts about a year and is an incredible shave.


----------



## LACPA

Muhle tool with some great American made blades from Persona. Pretty cheap blades too. Great quality.


----------



## City74

I don't own a razor as my skin hates them. I always have a 5 o'clock shadow look. I use a stubble trimmer by Phillips Norelco


----------



## scooter1

After getting tired of stropping and honing, I went to a Feather Artist Club straight razor with Super Pro Blades, and more creams and soaps than I can track. These days it's mostly Trumpers Violet, DR Harris soaps, Mitchell's Woolfat, and of all things, KissMyFace mint. Huge brush from StraightRazor Design.


Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova Express

I got a Cremo creme and brush set for Christmas a couple years ago and been using that ever since with Dollar Shave Club handle and blades. The razors are great for the price but kinda suck for detailing around my beard. Thinking I might try safety razors. 

I use a hot, wet face towel out of the microwave to prep the surface for a minute or two. That's the best part of the ritual for me.


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

Manual. Electric screwed up my skin when I first started using it. Now I have the Defender Razor - the best manual razor, IMHO.


----------



## ZIPPER79

The brush is pure badger with alight caramel color grip. The brush was given by my Father when I was 18, and I'm 76 now.....Oh it was purchased at Hoffritz when they were a great store. As for the other stuff I use a gel and blades from Harry's, and since theres a full beard and it's shaved on my neck these darn blades last for 3 months.....


----------



## jar

Some of my older brushes.

Each of these brushes is at least a half century old and they are still wonderful to use. They are boar, badger, nylon and cased badger and one was even a $10.00 brush when new.








There are also some new brushes but the old ones work as well or better than my newer ones.

For razors it is also a mix of the old and the new; single edge, double edge, injector or wedge. Just as in the case of the brushes, the best of the new razors are as nice as the old ones but so far none have been better.


----------



## Neognosis

What is cased badger?


----------



## jar

Neognosis said:


> What is cased badger?


Cased Badger was a combination, a layer of badger on the outside and either boar or nylon in the center.


----------



## Neognosis

Ah. I have a brush that is boar and badger, but don't know how they are arranged.


----------



## iuprof

Blackranger3d said:


> https://www.harrys.com/
> 
> Love the blades in the mail, and good product.


This and Edge...I am unsophisticated when it comes to shaving😉


----------



## jar

Well, the ATT revised G1 head finally arrived yesterday and I mated it with a Timeless Plaid handle and used it this morning.

*What bugs me. *

The little hook thingie that holds it all together needs to be rethought. Small part, old age, dropsy and cats simply don't work well with little bitty parts.

*What I liked.*

Once all the pieces parts were together the razor was sturdy, pretty and stable. The shave was really surprising. This is the very first modern razor where it simply felt right from the moment I put it to my face. There was absolutely no learning curve. A two pass & touch up very first shave resulted in a truly PDG shave that was as good as I get from the razors I have been using for over a half century.

I had tried the earlier version GEM razor from ATT but we just didn't fit. I could not get a really PDG shave no matter how many passes or what pre-shave prep I used. It looked fair but felt foul. With this iteration though ATT seems to have gotten it right. I would say that today's shave may have been one of the best GEM format shaves I have ever had and one of the most pleasant shave from any blade format.

*Summary.*

Great razor and great shave BUT...
is it so much better that the price can be justified? Probably not. Yet every once in a while I enjoy steak instead of brisket, real milkshakes instead of frozen custard. I consider this razor simply another simple pleasure.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Nothing fancy but I'm fond of it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikonnut

I'm a huge DE fan. Leresche, Rotbart, Barbasol, you name it but 90% of the time I'll grab one of my Gillette Bulldogs with Rotbart no.15s and English Aristocrats O/Cs rounding out the mix. Brush choice is pretty basic. Wolf Whiskers Pi Day custom with a Nathan Clark synthetic hybrid fan. Soap choices are wide open :lol: but I'm a huge Holy Black fan!


----------



## ylekot

Gillette Tech razor and a Wee Scot brush......


----------



## heb

After 20+ years of wet shaving, I went back to using an electric shaver last January (2017). I bought a mid-range Norelco 4100 shaver and a Norelco travel shaver when I am on the road. I wanted something more convenient and more comfortable than a razor; where I could shave every other day rather than every four days. I was and am pleasantly surprised at how good and comfortable a shave I get. It takes me 4 minutes to get what I consider an adequate shave. I probably lose about 12 hours of grooming with it compared to a razor.


----------



## anvilart43

I never really thought this subject would come up here (sometimes I have brain malfunctions)

When I have time I am a straight razor guy, I love my Wade & Butcher wedge blades and Tony Miller strop. When in a hurry it is DE usually my new favorite Tony Maggard DE. 
Either way my go to setup is Ogallala Bayrum/sandlewood soap and one of my (I made them) badger brushes. Occasionally it will be Taylor of Old Bond or Dapper Dragon, finished off with Ogallala aftershave. It is quite relaxing and can be quick if you are good with it.


----------



## Spyderco1993

Safety razor and straight razor


----------



## Ericsmith89

The most expensive disposable razer. Forget what they are called. Regular shave cream or a thick lather of bar soap in a pinch. Aftershave feels good too


----------



## James Haury

My Current set up.






Plus a shaving brush not shown. The stand is weighted with glass marbles(93cents) the mug was a quarter(fromTHE SALVATION ARMY) and the soap is Van der Hagen$($3.88!).My set up changes. I have seven razors, 6 DE and one GEM Juniour graciously given me. I'd donate it somwhere but I still have no car.I kind of like it anyway. My current set up uses all pieces from ALI EX save the stand, mug and soap. I just recieved the 3 pc razor today it was under 4 bucks. It gave a good shave with the included blade and came with a carrying case with a small mirror.


----------



## KrabbyKakes

I use a safety razor. Eventually I plan on trying a straight razor but I’m not sure I trust myself yet.


----------



## MIsparty

haven't been clean shaven for a couple years. However, when (if) it's time to take it off I believe I'll purchase a nice double edged safety razor. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## safwan44

Harry's has been my go to

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## trondareo

Shaving? What shaving?


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

What made a good difference for the better, for me, is using about 10 drops of pre-shave oil and a lima bean sized amount of Cremo shave cream.


----------



## yankeexpress

Braun electric, after realizing (decades ago in the military) they are better than Norelco. 

Truly despise shaving, so Once a week, trim it down.


----------



## dkauf

DE safety razor and I alternate between ToBS cream and PDP soap. Although recently on a business trip I brought along a cartridge razor and some Kiehl's White Eagle and was very impressed with the closeness of the shave using that cream


----------



## Arcane Analog

One of my favourite topics! I have a bit of a rotation but here was yesterday's:

Merkur 34C Razor with an Astra Platinum Blade, Omega Brush, Proraso Green Shave Soap, Dickinson's Witch Hazel Astringent and Nivea Aftershave Balm


----------



## CSG

I went back to wet shaving some years ago after having used a Norelco for many years. I still use the Norelco when I'm lazy but it still takes about the same time to get a close shave and even then, it's not as close as a blade. Also, because of the way my beard grows, I seem to suffer ingrown hairs using an electric.

As to my shaving stuff, I've got 8-9 razors, most vintage Gillettes but I mostly use a Feather razor, Gillette Fat Boy, or Gillete Ball End Tech. All of these are mild razors (the Fat Boy depends on the setting, of course) as I have fair skin and an easy beard to shave. I've got a few brushes: Kent BK4 and BK8, Vulfix mixed badger/boar Grosvenor, T&H Classic silvertip (no longer made), and an EJ best badger (which was my first brush when I got back into this method of shaving). I have a too large assortment of shaving soaps and creams from TOBS, GFT, T&H, Speick, Palmolive, AoS, and a few more I can't remember.


----------



## Jalser

I'll ask my father, Because he's focused on that .


----------



## Arcane Analog

Picked up some Mitchell's Wool Fat Shaving Soap. Highly recommended.


----------



## Sanman84

1947 Gilette super-speed.
Omega boar bristle brush.
Pinaud clubman, colonel conk, and Mama bear glycerin soaps.
Derby blades and gilette silver blades.
"Unbreakable" shave mug.
My aftershave is 1 part nivea aftershave balm, one part witch hazel, one part aqua-velva.


----------



## BEEG

Has someone else tried the new Nivea Deep aftershave...it's really really nice.


I moved away from Proraso Green and now I'm on:
Warm weather:
Lea Mentolada shaving cream
L'Occitane Cedrat balm

Cold weather:
Viking shaving cream(proudly made in Bulgaria)
Nivea Deep lotion


Alum block if I mess up and using a Muhle Classic(or smt like that) with Personna blades


----------



## BEEG

.


----------



## dannyking

Medphred said:


> Wow - revived from the dead.
> 
> Just got into DE shaving this summer. So far my set up is:
> 
> American Crew preshave oil
> Prorazo shave cream
> Merkur 23c razor
> Merkur & Bic DE blades (will try Feathers once my technique is down)
> 
> Happy I made the switch from cartridge shaving ... a lot better shave with DE blades.


Seeing all this DE shaving machine posts it makes me wonder what is so special about DE blades. My dad was and is a DE shaving set up guy. I tried the DE ones once many years back but I thought they were not as smooth as the Gillette Mach 3 cartridges (btw, I like the Mach 3s more than the Fusion with 4/5 blades).

So coming back to the DE ones, how are they better than the slanted 3-blade cartridges while being only a single blade? Just trying to get into the game as I love the DE and the single (knife-like) set but want to see if they are worth the expense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

Heljestrand said:


> Last Sunday in November. Man has this year flown by!!!
> View attachment 10040226


What are those scissors? Have been looking for good scissors for trimming nose and other facial hair. Any good recommendations?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

dannyking said:


> What are those scissors? Have been looking for good scissors for trimming nose and other facial hair. Any good recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vintage CMON Barber Shears.


----------



## Medphred

dannyking said:


> Seeing all this DE shaving machine posts it makes me wonder what is so special about DE blades. My dad was and is a DE shaving set up guy. I tried the DE ones once many years back but I thought they were not as smooth as the Gillette Mach 3 cartridges (btw, I like the Mach 3s more than the Fusion with 4/5 blades).
> 
> So coming back to the DE ones, how are they better than the slanted 3-blade cartridges while being only a single blade? Just trying to get into the game as I love the DE and the single (knife-like) set but want to see if they are worth the expense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In short, DE blades generally provide as good or better shave as a cartridge (technique dependent) with less skin irritation and at a lower cost. The major factors are:

In general the steel is better on a DE blade and in most cases the blade is sharper than the blades in a cartridge razor. So you can get a very close shave. Since the blade is sharper, there's less pulling of the hairs. Less pulling = less irritation. In contrast, a cartridge is specifically designed (and advertised) to have the 1st blade list the hair and the 2nd one cuts it. This means the hair is pulled up and then cut short (ie below the skin surface). This can lead to more razor bumps and more ingrown hairs.

You have to develop your own technique but many people (or at least me) shave with 2 passes - one with the grain and the other across the grain - and get a pretty close shave. So you're dragging a sharp blade across your face fewer times with a DE blade (2 vs 3 on your a triple blade cartridge). Fewer passes = less skin irritation.

Finally its a lot less expensive. There's an upfront cost bou can find razors fairly cheaply (I got mine on amazon for something like $20). Ditto for brushes. The savings comes in the blades. I use Feather blades now which I buy in a pack of 50. I pay about $0.25 a blade. It lasts as long as a cartridge which can cost $2 or more ea.

A couple of notes ... 1) go slow and learn your technique with a forgiving blade, 2) you'll still need cartridges if you're in a hurry or travel and don't want to check your bags.


----------



## dannyking

Medphred said:


> In short, DE blades generally provide as good or better shave as a cartridge (technique dependent) with less skin irritation and at a lower cost. The major factors are:
> 
> In general the steel is better on a DE blade and in most cases the blade is sharper than the blades in a cartridge razor. So you can get a very close shave. Since the blade is sharper, there's less pulling of the hairs. Less pulling = less irritation. In contrast, a cartridge is specifically designed (and advertised) to have the 1st blade list the hair and the 2nd one cuts it. This means the hair is pulled up and then cut short (ie below the skin surface). This can lead to more razor bumps and more ingrown hairs.
> 
> You have to develop your own technique but many people (or at least me) shave with 2 passes - one with the grain and the other across the grain - and get a pretty close shave. So you're dragging a sharp blade across your face fewer times with a DE blade (2 vs 3 on your a triple blade cartridge). Fewer passes = less skin irritation.
> 
> Finally its a lot less expensive. There's an upfront cost bou can find razors fairly cheaply (I got mine on amazon for something like $20). Ditto for brushes. The savings comes in the blades. I use Feather blades now which I buy in a pack of 50. I pay about $0.25 a blade. It lasts as long as a cartridge which can cost $2 or more ea.
> 
> A couple of notes ... 1) go slow and learn your technique with a forgiving blade, 2) you'll still need cartridges if you're in a hurry or travel and don't want to check your bags.


Thanks for the detailed explanation. Appreciate that. Will try the DE set up at home. Since, I travel almost every week, can only carry cartridges due to the TSA restrictions, so will experiment with the DE setups on the weekends.

- - - Updated - - -



Medphred said:


> In short, DE blades generally provide as good or better shave as a cartridge (technique dependent) with less skin irritation and at a lower cost. The major factors are:
> 
> In general the steel is better on a DE blade and in most cases the blade is sharper than the blades in a cartridge razor. So you can get a very close shave. Since the blade is sharper, there's less pulling of the hairs. Less pulling = less irritation. In contrast, a cartridge is specifically designed (and advertised) to have the 1st blade list the hair and the 2nd one cuts it. This means the hair is pulled up and then cut short (ie below the skin surface). This can lead to more razor bumps and more ingrown hairs.
> 
> You have to develop your own technique but many people (or at least me) shave with 2 passes - one with the grain and the other across the grain - and get a pretty close shave. So you're dragging a sharp blade across your face fewer times with a DE blade (2 vs 3 on your a triple blade cartridge). Fewer passes = less skin irritation.
> 
> Finally its a lot less expensive. There's an upfront cost bou can find razors fairly cheaply (I got mine on amazon for something like $20). Ditto for brushes. The savings comes in the blades. I use Feather blades now which I buy in a pack of 50. I pay about $0.25 a blade. It lasts as long as a cartridge which can cost $2 or more ea.
> 
> A couple of notes ... 1) go slow and learn your technique with a forgiving blade, 2) you'll still need cartridges if you're in a hurry or travel and don't want to check your bags.


Thanks for the detailed explanation. Appreciate that. Will try the DE set up at home. Since, I travel almost every week, can only carry cartridges due to the TSA restrictions, so will experiment with the DE setups on the weekends.


----------



## Arcane Analog

I just picked up some 444 aftershave balm. Mix a dab of this with a little Nivea aftershave balm and you have an amazing post-shave treat. Cooling and soothing. Highly recommended.


----------



## Arcane Analog

I also highly recommend the Baxters of California aftershave balm. Very nice on the skin and a great (temporary) lemon smell.


----------



## Arcane Analog

Picked up a Col. Conk Shave Soap Variety Pack. I really dig the Lime flavour.


----------



## dan360

Edwin Jagger DE89
Feather blades
some badger brush forget the brand
handmade antique mixing cup
Proraso green cream


----------



## F7LTHY

Merkur 34c, Polsilver super iridium blades, American crew moisturizing shaving cream.


----------



## GrouchoM

Arcane Analog said:


> Picked up a Col. Conk Shave Soap Variety Pack. I really dig the Lime flavour.


Flavor? I never thought to eat my shaving cream.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DeCrow

I shave seldom the last year or two but if I do shave, I invariably use a straight razor, of course in combination with a high quality soap/cream, badger brush etc.
I have a collection of about 50 straight razors which are ready for use. 
I've tried about everything including DE's and all different types of single-edge blades, but straights are still the way for me.

A couple of set-ups I've enjoyed over the years.


----------



## TritoneJP

I have only been DE shaving for a few weeks. My setup is:

Edwin Jagger DE89
Astra Superior Platinum blades
Razorock Plissoft synthetic brush (actually prefer this to my badger hair brush)
Proraso "red" pre-shave, cream, and aftershave splash


----------



## davidgallnt

I just purchased a cordless Peanut stubble buzzer. It is tiny and battery powered. I am a huge fan!


----------



## GrouchoM

DeCrow said:


> I shave seldom the last year or two but if I do shave, I invariably use a straight razor, of course in combination with a high quality soap/cream, badger brush etc.
> I have a collection of about 50 straight razors which are ready for use.
> I've tried about everything including DE's and all different types of single-edge blades, but straights are still the way for me.
> 
> A couple of set-ups I've enjoyed over the years.
> View attachment 13532799
> 
> 
> View attachment 13532803
> 
> 
> View attachment 13532805


I like that we're not allowed to post pictures of pocket knives (sharp tools) but we can post pictures of straight razors. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael

Merkur


----------



## Heljestrand

new arrivals in 2018


----------



## PanKorop

Had to stop straight razors because of my girl-friend, wildly gesticulating in the mornings. I chose her...

Now back to Schick Injector, as blades are available again. Vintage (1978 ?) handle, tks eBay. 7-9 comfy, close, silent (no screech!) shaves per China-made, not platinum-coated blade, this through thick thickets as I only shave twice a week. Easy sculpting of my mus’ and whiskers — never again the multi-blade “big Gee-whiz” scam!


----------



## johnmichael

When in a hurry---Norelco; when not, old double edge blade razor---old school


----------



## DeCrow

Heljestrand said:


> new arrivals in 2018
> View attachment 13632023
> View attachment 13632025


Pretty, but I've always preferred vintage razors over new production (except maybe Ralf Aust razors, those are really well made).


----------



## Heljestrand

C.V. Heljestrand from Kindal shop in Paris.


----------



## Rokovakian

Straights are no better at closeness and comfort than double-edges, which in turn are no better than cartridges. I learned to adapt to all and while they're all designed very differently from one another, they all get the job done admirably. Anyways...this was my shaving setup before growing the beard back:


----------



## Heljestrand

Today a vintage Hoffritz Slant..... Proraso pre-shave & Shave cream finished with DR Harris aftershave "Milk" and then one spritz of Penhaligons Racquets (and my lovely Bucherer)


----------



## Foch

I am shaved face and head. Fat learning curve. Settled on a "Winston" from Harry's and Head Slick. Been doing it that way in the hot shower for years now, works great.


----------



## donvegas

Started using a DE last week after many many years of only a beard trimmer. I've always had issues with my neck using cartridge razors so figured I'd give the DE a try. So far so good, a few nicks here and there but i'm getting the hang of it and no ingrown hairs. I have a Straight Razor on the way from ebay, may give that a try as well. a little scary


----------



## Kmcmichael

I have a collection of straight razors, about 8 in a rotation. I also have extensive water stones and straps to maintain them. I use them about 80% of the time. I also have two Merkur safety razors that I use.


----------



## davidgallnt

Huge fan of kiehl's skin products. Happy to share details about them.


----------



## Arcane Analog

Picked up some of this. Very nice if you enjoy a little menthol chill.


----------



## Arcane Analog

Double post...


----------



## AdamTimeZone

Electric (blasphemer, I know). Been using Norelcos for years.


----------



## Arcane Analog

Does anyone have a few flavours of shave soap to recommend?


----------



## Sine80

Merkur 34c and Merkur Future
Omega S-Brush
Zi'Peppino Green Tobacco
Beard Salve Beard Conditioner


----------



## TMats

Pretty pedestrian. I’ve used a mug and a brush for many years. My mug is an old Victor porcelain cafe mug (just like my grandfather used) and after much experimentation, I keep returning to Williams Shaving Soap, which has been made and marketed since 1840. I used a double-edged razor in a Gillette adjustable, but switched to a Mach 3 some years ago. Gillette’s anti-masculinity ad pissed me off too, so I guess when this supply of blades runs out, I’ll go back to a double-edge and shop for. German razor of some kind.


----------



## jake_2m

I have a Braun 7 series electric razor, which does the job I need it to do (looking like I shaved). Occasionally I break out either a Fusion or an Edwin Jagger DE. Both used with Maggard’s brush and shave soap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy08

You can call me old school but a Gillette mach 3 and shaving cream from Trader Joe’s all I need


----------



## Gryffindor

My current rotations below!

*Razors - Gillette*
1906 Single Ring
1908 Signature Single Ring
1956 Blue Tip
1958 Fatboy
1955 -1960 Rocket HD

*Soap, balm, aftershave - Stirling*
Vanilla Sandalwood
Haverford
Satsuma
Coconut Lime
Black Pepper Lime
Black Cherry

*Brushes*
Stirling Li'l Brudder - Synthetic
Stirling Finest Fan - Badger
Semogue Owners Club - Boar
Razorock 400 - Synthetic
Custom Rook Handle w/ Maggard Synthetic Knot

*Blades*
Astra SP
Feather
Gillette Silver Blue
Personna Lab Blue
Kai


----------



## trameline

Just decided to go electric .:-d


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Mach 3...

I guess I need someone to teach me how to shave the balloon?


----------



## JimD303

Maggards long heavy handle with an open comb head, feather blades, silvertip badger brush, TOOBS Jermyn Street Cream.


----------



## slimCONFUCIUS

Panasonic Arc5, I go electric for time and convenience and it gets the job done.


----------



## ChrisMoJo

I have a beard so for cheeks and neck I use dollar shave club razor and Gillette sensitive foam. I trim my beard every couple of weeks with a Remington trimmer.


----------



## BreguetBrat

Please lets see your PLISSON Shaving Brushes and Shavers..I just ordered 3 hard wood handle PLISSONS Shaving Brushes in Size18 White Mountain Badger Hair. Has anyone ordered from them directly in France and how long will be the wait to receive they stuff here in the States and yes it was all in stock...


----------



## ds760476

I shave very rarely, but whatever disposable razor and soap is at hand is fine.


----------



## j1n

I use Harry's currently. Have their normal shave gel and a clinique one which is better in my opinion but more expensive.

I do miss the whole experience with using pre shave oil and the full kit, but it's a bit over the top. I can say that the better quality products (which I've ran out of or lost while moving) provide a much better experience. But I don't think it's something I put too much into. I only shave once every 3-5 days.


----------



## Voyager57

Schick disposables 3 times a week, a Braun electric on the other days.


----------



## Jhchr2

I have a set from Art of Shaving. I found it to be very time consuming to mix the soap with the brush, so most mornings I’d either not shave or use my electric razor. I’m not a fan of the electric razor and the quality of shave it provides.

I recently picked up some of Harry’s shave cream and enjoying the convenience.

I have been considering picking up a single blade razor instead of the multi blade disposable head I’ve been using.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Username_13

trameline said:


> Just decided to go electric .:-d


What is that?


----------



## Username_13

I've just started getting into wet shaving. Currently using an ikon razor & Muhle badger hair brush. I just picked up some grapefruit scented shaving soap from Taylor of Old Bond Street and using Ogallala bay rum w/ limes & pepper corns after shave. I'm really into bay rum after shaves atm....lol. So if anyone has any suggestions.....


----------



## Username_13

Jhchr2 said:


> I have a set from Art of Shaving. I found it to be very time consuming to mix the soap with the brush, so most mornings I'd either not shave or use my electric razor. I'm not a fan of the electric razor and the quality of shave it provides.
> 
> I recently picked up some of Harry's shave cream and enjoying the convenience.
> 
> I have been considering picking up a single blade razor instead of the multi blade disposable head I've been using.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have an issue with razor bumps or ingrown hairs, you'll thank yourself for switching to wet shaving (single blade shaving).


----------



## GulfCoastWatch

norelco one blade and a braun series 3, doesnt give me razor burn and is quick and easy. Use the oneblade to get long hairs and then the braun to smooth it out


----------



## Heljestrand

Mappin & Webb 7 Day Set


----------



## morsegist

Check out OneBlade. Very nice heft, clean shave and very cool looking razor. Kind of expensive.


----------



## ob1page

I started wet shaving about 4 years ago. I've tried everything from double edge, single edge, straight razor, modern, vintage, synthetic, badger, tallow and vegan formulas. I've almost exclusively used single edge razors the past couple years. My current setup is a Colonel General head on a Timeless Pineapple handle fitted with a Feather Pro blade. My brushes vary from badger to synthetic but lately I've been using badger. I've narrowed down my soaps from a few hundred to 12 all with matching aftershave and fragrances. I initially made the switch because I was tired of paying the exorbitant prices for cartridges. Little did I know the rabbit hole that is wet shaving. It's a fun hobby and hopefully I don't fall down the watch hole as far.


----------



## kylini

I've had very good luck with an adjustable Merkeur Futur razor, which I use in the shower with cheap Astra blades and whatever sensitive skin cream is cheap at Walmart. Blades usually last about a week despite their wet environment. About once every two months, I soak the razor in CLR to take care of the scale buildup, then WD-40 it to briefly displace the water. A thicker grease might be a smart idea, but I haven't killed it yet over the past year. Finally, I'm a fan of the plastic Feather razor disposal containers. Safer than a soda bottle and fits on my bathroom counter better than the sharps bins I can get at work.


----------



## morsegist

I start out with a Panasonic electric shaver in the morning. After showering I finish up with a “go over” with a One Blade single edge razor. Very effective and efficient shave routine.


----------



## Ole Juul

I don't often get up in the morning, and I don't shave. lol

That said, I like my beard fairly trim, so I have a setup for that. I take a half sheet of newsprint and place it over the sink, in front of the mirror. Then I trim everything, including mustache but not goat, with the short trimmer guide. A quick trim of the front of my mustache over the lips with scissors follows. It took a while to find this routine, but it's quick and neat. Just crumple up the paper and I'm done - no cleanup.

PS: Since this is a watch forum, I'll mention that the reason I don't get up in the morning is because I don't work on 24 hour time, so there is no "morning" in the common definition. The reason I don't shave my face is not important, other than I find it more hygienic and suitable for my gender. I have no explanation for why I don't shave my legs.


----------



## supawabb

Schick Xtreme3. Only razor I get 7-8 shaves out of and doesn't cause me ridiculous razor burn. I go 4 or 5 blades, razor burn galore.


----------



## Olds64

I shave every other day with a disposable Gillette Sensor 2 and Edge shaving gel. I can use the razor twice before I start to get razor burn. I've tried highly rated electrics and 3+ blade razors but they either don't shave close enough or give me razor burn.


----------



## forsakenfury

I shave usually every two weeks with a Wahl electric shaver from walmart. Works pretty well if you are on a budget.


----------



## heb

For the last 3 years, a Norelco 4100 electric shaver. After decades of wet shaving, I wanted something more convenient and comfortable. My Norelco delivers on both accounts. I shave every other day and I figure I lose about 12 hours of good grooming as compared to shaving with a blade.

heb


----------



## Dmartini

Dollar Shave Club


----------



## 1981Eagle

Last few days has been a 1965 Gillette Slim Adjustable. Some Col. Conk Sandalwood and brush by Rudy Vey. I like Above the Tie - I have an aluminum slant. And Timeless. I like their titanium razors. My other brushes are by Wolf Whiskers. 


















I made the mirror, cabinet, and brush rack



















Then my wife got into the game and made some cross stitch for me. So I made frames for them too. 
It's my shave den ... sometimes I'm in there 30 to 45 minutes ... and my wife says. "You're just my big girl - aren't you?" but it's said with love ... so that's OK.


----------



## 1981Eagle

Oh - and if anyone has a Wolfman that they want to part with, hit me up


----------



## CMY21

Gillette ProGlide power razor and Proraso foam.


----------



## CSG

I grew up wet shaving, moved through the so-called advances in razors (multiple blades), went to electric, and back to more traditional DE wet shaving _and_ electric. I must have 8-9 DE razors, mostly vintage Gillettes but my favorite is a stainless steel job from Feather that works best with their blades. I think five brushes, all better quality badger, too many soaps and creams, and a Norelco which I seem to use more often than anything else most of the time.


----------



## Time4Good

Recently decided to give electric a try again, bought a Braun Series 9 on black friday. Wow, has technology improved! It's works fabulously on my face, and the convenience can't be beat. Pricey though.


----------

